# regal euro header



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

anybody got any ideas for installing a euro lights on a 84 regal? i have ideas on it but i dont know what to do about the bezels since you have to cut the divider off of them. anybody have pictures? i have considered a 87 cutlass or monte ls header and cutting and moling the header. please help me!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Checkokut the post your ride section under regal fest, you might find a few already euroed out. Here's one for starters......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=30740&st=460


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for the info. i need some help on how to do it. i need info on the bezels and what lites work best and what car do i get them off of?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANY VERDICT ON WHAT LIGHTS TO USE THAT FIT BEST AND WHAT WAY TO INSTALL THEM? I HAVE 3 REGALS I NEED TO DO THIS TO~


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i read that a chevy celebraty had the correct size but have not checked yet. the real challange for me is the chrome bezels, you have to remove the bar between the high and low beams. does someone have any info or pics???


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

noone knos wat kinda lites it would fit no info on this daaaaaaamn i wana do da same to mine


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

i used euro caprice lights. they look good, but they light up kinda high, oh well though thts what it costs to swang european regal,haha


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

These are the Celebrity headlights that I've heard of some people using...

http://www.1aauto.com/1A/HeadLights/Chevrolet/Celebrity


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

use a die grinder or a good ol' hacksaw to cut the center section out flush with the top and bottom, its not hard, just take your time.

Its how you clean it up afterwards that counts


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 7 2007, 12:23 PM~7851194
> *use a die grinder or a good ol' hacksaw to cut the center section out flush with the top and bottom, its not hard, just take your time.
> 
> Its how you clean it up afterwards that counts
> *


ITS "FINDING THE CORRECT LIGHT" I TRYED ABOUT 10 DIFFERENT LIGHTS TILL I GET EXACTLY WHAT I NEEDED,,,,,AND "THE SETUP THAT COUNTS
ALSO WHERE TO CUT THE HEADER THATS A MUST


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ILL BE SELLING A SET JUST LIKE THIS ON EBAY NEXT WEEK....WITH DIRECTIONS WHAT AND WHERE TO CUT THE HEADER...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

whats the correct light???


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Don't hold out on the secret info :0


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Any Pics of the Euro Regal Conversion? What type of Lights did you use?

Lil Dan


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

someone needs to figure this out and not try to sell us the secret info, come on, give it up!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

id like the info for free also, but i cant hate homies hustle... i know he put in a lot of work to figure out the correct lights and probably just wants to make some of his money back, not to mention his time.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i jumped to the regals only fest before gettin halfway thru the this thread and was already givin the euro regal idea a :thumbsdown: cuz the few that i found looked like shit. either the lights didnt fit right. the bezel didnt fit right with the lights or was just gone.

then i can back to this this thread and i must say that REGALS ONLY MOBB's euro looks good. it looks to fit together well and is ther way to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah ive seen quite a few of them and most dont look right at all.... regals only mobb's looks really good, and ive seen a select few others that look really good as well, like they could have rolled out of the factory like that.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

heres a topic about this already.....  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193651&hl=


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN this one looks good, are these caprice headlights


> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 19 2007, 01:37 PM~8346272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 20 2007, 04:21 PM~8354354
> *DAMN this one looks good, are these caprice headlights
> *






X2 THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE!


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

...............yup, theyre caprice. i thought they would be the best for this ride.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn Dogg That shit is Bad. How difficult was it to install? Do the lights point upwards when driving at night? Any closer pics? So why did you decide to sell your Header panel?

Peac Bro.

Lil DaN


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 20 2007, 05:45 PM~8355547
> *Damn Dogg That shit is Bad. How difficult was it to install? Do the lights point upwards when driving at night? Any closer pics? So why did you decide to sell your Header panel?
> 
> Peac Bro.
> ...


thanks, it was easy as long as yur creative and have patience. na when its level but yea they do when its layin low in the rear. obviously. got some in the vehicle parts post. and im selling it cuz i got my hands on another header panel and just wanted to change it up . gunna go stock lights. i had the caprice lights for like 4 years so its time.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

*HEADER PANEL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/includes header panel caprice lights mounted and wiring harness  *


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Juicedinsanta12, Damn, Hit me up When you get a chance. I wanna upgrade ASAP

Any body Interested in complete front end (Header Panel,Grille,Bezels, & Fillers) for 81-83 Regal?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 26 2007, 06:58 PM~8400002
> *HEADER PANEL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/includes header panel caprice lights mounted and wiring harness
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Regal homie :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 19 2007, 09:11 AM~8344359
> *i jumped to the regals only fest before gettin halfway thru the this thread and was already givin the euro regal idea a  :thumbsdown:  cuz the few that i found looked like shit. either the lights didnt fit right. the bezel didnt fit right with the lights  or was just gone.
> 
> then i can back to this this thread and i must say that REGALS ONLY MOBB's euro looks good. it looks to fit together well and is ther way to go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MANG ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID IM SELLIN A SET ON EBAY ILL HAVE THE LINK POSTED THIS SATURDAY SO PEEP BACK HERE THEN~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 19 2007, 09:33 AM~8344484
> *yeah ive seen quite a few of them and most dont look right at all.... regals only mobb's looks really good, and ive seen a select few others that look really good as well, like they could have rolled out of the factory like that.
> *


CLEAN AS FUCK IN THE DAY AND STRAIGHT AS FUCK AT NIGHT~!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































THANKS GUYS~


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

looks nice, u got down bro


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Aug 2 2007, 04:43 PM~8458746
> * looks nice, u got down bro
> *


THANKS MANGGG ILL BE SELLING A SET OF FLUSHMOUNTS WITH DIRECTIONS ON WHERE EXACTLY TO CUT THE HEADER ON EBAY THIS WEEKEND ILL POST THE LINK HERE~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## Ls3 regal (Mar 8, 2021)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> ILL BE SELLING A SET JUST LIKE THIS ON EBAY NEXT WEEK....WITH DIRECTIONS WHAT AND WHERE TO CUT THE HEADER...


Can you send me instructions been wanting to do this for a while but need instructions for courage lol


----------

